# Got this Filet Knife headed home



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 27, 2018)

this one is made with Sambar Deer Antler handles and copper guard. 8-1/2" of blade....headed to NC.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2018)

Wickedly cool! Is it a specialty knife? Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 29, 2018)

Chuck "specialty" as in special order? Yes...he ordered two of them. The steel is from another cross cut saw.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2018)

Looks great Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 16, 2018)

thanks NY....got some more to do...fun, fun, fun


----------



## milkbaby (May 17, 2018)

Really classy looking, can't wait to see the others you're working on!


----------



## Strider (May 21, 2018)

You are getting so much better with each knife! I think I am falling in love with fillet knives. They will most definitely be used, unlike other designs. They crave guts and scales! :p


----------

